# 26m Americans own crypto currencies



## Negotiator (20 Mar 2018)

*New Survey Shows Around 26 Mln Americans Own - And 8 Percent Plan To Buy - Cryptocurrencies*

A recent study on Americans and cryptocurrencies, commissioned by Finder.com in February, shows that 8 percent, or around 26 mln, of Americans have purchased cryptocurrency.

Finder’s survey was answered by 2,001 Americans adults using [broken link removed], a site that gives cash rewards to users that participate in its surveys.

The survey found that out of the 92.05 percent of Americans that have not purchased crypto, almost 8 percent reported that they are planning on doing so in the future. According to the survey, men are more than double as likely as women to own cryptocurrency -- 11.86 percent of all men to 4.27 percent of all women -- as well as more likely to own more crypto in terms of dollar value.

Cryptocurrencies are disproportionately owned more by millenials as opposed to baby boomers--17.2 percent of millenials and 2.24 percent of baby boomers reported having crypto holdings.

*

*

A study from December of last year by Blockchain Capital also showed that millennials favor Bitcoin (BTC) over traditional bank accounts.

The survey also address the reasons why Americans are not buying cryptocurrencies. The majority of both men and women think that “there is no need or they are disinterested,” while the least popular reason for both genders is “there are too many fees.”

More than twice the amount of men as opposed to women consider crypto to be a bubble or a scam, but both genders see it about equally “too difficult to use” and “too complicated to understand.”

*

*

Different generations have different reasons for their lack of owning any cryptocurrencies.

*[broken link removed]*

As for the most popular kinds of cryptocurrency bought by American adults, Bitcoin comes in first place, with Ethereum (ETH) almost four percentage points lower in second, and (BCH) in third with less than one percent.

*

*



2 stats that I find interesting here is that about a third find it too complicated and a similar amount deem it to be too risky. I think over time they will become more user friendly and the millenials (or the next generation) will just naturally be more knowledgeable about cryptos as time goes on.  Also as the price discovery phase settles down and they are less volatile it should be a somewhat less risky environment. 

For these reasons the interest in cryptos/blockchain technology should continue to rise in the future.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Mar 2018)

Hi Negotiator

Still a long way to go to catch up with the Creationists

*In U.S., 42% Believe Creationist View of Human Origins*

42% vs. 8% - Therefore it's 5 times more likely that evolution is a lie!

I do remember reading a survey somewhere but I can't find it now that about 90% of those Americans who don't believe in evolution don't believe in Bitcoin either.

Anyway, isn't it the Japanese and South Korean public which dominates the market in BTC? Or is it the Tether guys?

Shortie with his €600 or me with my -1 bitcoin hardly matters.

Brendan


----------



## Negotiator (20 Mar 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Negotiator
> 
> Still a long way to go to catch up with the Creationists
> 
> ...




Haha.....we'll have to bring in Richard Dawkins to join the conversation! 

It's a good question on which country dominates BTC trading. It's hard to get stats that specifically reference countries but Japan still seem to dominate by currency at least with USD coming in second....47% and 25% respectively. USDT (Tether) accounts for 15%. Korean Won seems very low at 5%.


----------



## TheBigShort (20 Mar 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> 42% vs. 8% - Therefore it's 5 times more likely that evolution is a lie!



The only problem with that Brendan is that regardless of your views of those with creationist views and the science that can disprove it, it still holds value to those people and in monetary terms the propagators of creationism know which side of their bread is buttered.

But we dont have to look that far to get an understanding or a sense of the value of religious base faiths. It be long now before millions of clever peope will attend churches to celebrate the resurrection of Christ.
They have been doing this for 2,000yrs and every year they load up the baskets and envelopes and hand money over to hear the same story over and over again.
I recommend comedian George Carlins sketch on Religion on YT to get a good grasp of it all.
https://youtu.be/8r-e2NDSTuE


----------



## Negotiator (20 Mar 2018)

TheBigShort said:


> https://youtu.be/8r-e2NDSTuE



ROTFLMAO


----------



## MrEarl (21 Mar 2018)

Hello,

I am surprised that as much as 8% of Americans have purchased a crypto.  If I was asked to guess, I would have said it was probably closer to 2% of the population, but the fact that it's 8% is very positive, given crypto currencies are still in their infancy, highly volatile, and not widely used as a method of payment.

Temporarily putting aside the concern about cryptos being a bubble or a scam, the fact that many people are saying that they don't see a need for cryptos, or they consider cryptos too difficult to use, should be of real concerns for the crypto currency creators.  A lot more effort clearly needs to be put into informing the general public about the benefits of cryptos, simplifying transactions, not to mention getting more retailers to accept payment in crypto currencies.  I suspect that the more cryptos become a popular medium of exchange, the less volatile they will become (excl. Bitcoin, which I personally think will never be widely used for day to day payments).

If I were to speculate, I would say that more than 8% of the population of Ireland have purchased a crypto at this stage, while many north European countries, along with the likes of Japan and South Korea may well be up in the 25% - 50% arena.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Mar 2018)

MrEarl said:


> If I were to speculate, I would say that more than 8% of the population of Ireland have purchased a crypto at this stage, while many north European countries, along with the likes of Japan and South Korea may well be up in the 25% - 50% arena.



I would be very surprised if 8% of the Irish population have bought Crytos. 8% of Millennials - just possibly. 

I would also expect that the sober Northern Europeans know better than paying out real money for something worth nothing. But I could be wrong - about the sober Northern Europeans (not about it being worth nothing.). 

Brendan


----------



## MrEarl (21 Mar 2018)

Hello Mr. Burgess,

The reason I referenced Northern Europeans is because they have been quicker to adopt cashless payments / electronic banking, than many other parts of the world.

As for the Irish, sure we love the "get rich schemes", hence I reckon that Ireland would be over 8% also (albeit, there would be a substantially heavier weighting towards the younger generations).

With large breweries like Carlsberg and Heineken having originated in Northern Europe, not to mention the infamous German brewers, and even the the Vikings having  had a passion for ale, I think you may be wrong in your expectation that the Northern Europeans are sober.  As for your thinking on cryptos being worth nothing... well, we'll leave that for one of the many other discussion threads where it's already being discussed in detail


----------



## Gus1970 (21 Mar 2018)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I would be very surprised if 8% of the Irish population have bought Crytos. 8% of Millennials - just possibly.



I agree, I would not expect my generation to understand the potential just like it dismissed the internet and social media


----------



## odyssey06 (21 Mar 2018)

Gus1970 said:


> I agree, I would not expect my generation to understand the potential just like it dismissed the internet and social media



I still don't understand how Facebook could be worth so much money! And I work in IT...


----------



## Gus1970 (21 Mar 2018)

odyssey06 said:


> I still don't understand how Facebook could be worth so much money! And I work in IT...



Did you see the recent news? Controlling the results in elections can be expensive


----------

